
Retiring SHA-1 certificates - marksamman
https://www.facebook.com/notes/protect-the-graph/retiring-sha-1-certificates/1814716098768533
======
jnpatel
Previous discussion on SHA-1 certificate sunsetting:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12734970](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12734970)

